# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  flukers reptaboost directions needed!

## gwd

hello everyone, My WTF is sick, getting over an infection on his leg, he has not been eating normally( only eating 1 cricket a week if i can manage to get him too). I want to supplement him with the reptaboost. My friend gave me some she had, yet she does not have the directions. I am unable to find directions online for this product. Would anyone know how much of a dose I should give him. I am unsure of his weight- he is on the larger side as far as whites go. Thanks!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> hello everyone, My Whites Tree Frog is sick, getting over an infection on his leg, he has not been eating normally( only eating 1 cricket a week if i can manage to get him too). I want to supplement him with the reptaboost. My friend gave me some she had, yet she does not have the directions. I am unable to find directions online for this product. Would anyone know how much of a dose I should give him. I am unsure of his weight- he is on the larger side as far as whites go. Thanks!


There's a little spoon that comes with the Repta-Boost and for each spoonful you add 1cc of water from 1 gram to 20 grams, 6 spoonfuls per 3cc from 30 grams to 90 grams, 12 spoonfuls per 6cc from100 grams to 225 grams, and 15 spoonfuls per 6cc from 250 grams to 2000 grams.. The dosing instructions are by the weight in grams of the animal you're treating

Ill try and take a pic of the instruction sheet and post it here.

----------


## gwd

Thank  you so much! The picture was very helpful!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank  you so much! The picture was very helpful!


You're welcome.

----------

